# One tall popo



## gatorboi

Just seen a picture of this bad boy!


----------



## Polaris425

*First few seconds and last few seconds of the clip*


----------



## gatorboi

Awesome. I seen a picture before just wasn't sure if it was that one. It's pretty wicked.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Looks neat but kinda useless at the same time


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

X2 no way I would even ride that


----------



## rubiconrider

ha! if u ever get stuck just undo the connector link on the chain and throw it to shore for a pull out. maybe she has limited garage space and needs to park the other quad underneath it?


----------



## Polaris425

Lol it was just something HL built when they started building big lifts to showcase their work. Was still fun to see in person.


----------



## dookie

how bout more pics of her


----------



## Thom

LOL on the vid. I love the close up of the girls....ahem....bikes


----------



## Polaris425

Thom said:


> LOL on the vid. I love the close up of the girls....ahem....bikes


:bigok:


----------



## CumminsPower24

^X2


----------



## Mudforce

Dumb question but why did my post get deleted??


----------

